# Shopping ride share insurance in Miami, FL



## hangarcat (Nov 2, 2014)

Does anyone know of *legitimate *ride share Uber X insurance policies in Miami, FL?


----------



## python134r (Jul 24, 2015)

I don't know of any in this state yet,,,,,


----------

